# wertyu



## Musicdude (Jun 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by Musicdude 
I have tried posting twice and the moderators here keep deleting it. Rather than trying a third time, I'm requesting that the moderators delete my account. I tried to respond to them but they do not accept reply PMs.
False ... no staff member has received any PM.

*NO. IT'S NOT FALSE. I TRIED TO RESPOND TO YOUR PM's. IT WOULD NOT ALLOW ME, YOU STUPID ******.*


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Musicdude said:


> Originally Posted by Musicdude
> I have tried posting twice and the moderators here keep deleting it. Rather than trying a third time, *I'm requesting that the moderators delete my account*. I tried to respond to them but they do not accept reply PMs.
> False ... no staff member has received any PM.


Try discussing on Metal.


----------



## Signore (Jun 10, 2010)

It misses a "q" in the beginning of the topic's title... Can you correct it? It would calm me down, undoubtely...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

For the record ... no staff member has ever received a PM from the, now banned, user. 
We have repeatedly stated that users cannot reply to the infraction system and asked for a direct PM ... but now we are cussed out in public when completely not at fault 

Any member is able to write a PM to any staff member at any time. We cannot refuse PM's, EVER!! 

Thread closed - and will remain intact without any editing of the OP message.


----------

